# Black sex link



## Buddy (Aug 10, 2013)

I got my first chicks last week. When they were out of one of the breeds I had planned to get I decided to get one black sex link. Since then I have read that they are particularly noisy which might be a problem where I live. Does anyone here have experience with this?


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Michiganpoultry25 (Jul 12, 2014)

Yes mine does not keep quiet but they are a really cool looking bird


----------

